# Planing to Buy a 630 Ci (Please Advice)



## bmw4114 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello,


I'm an owner of a 2001 330 Ci, and I'm looking for a NEW car ?????  

Please Advice me with my choices .. 

1- 630 Ci :yikes: 

2- 550 i  

3- 740 i  


Please Guy's Advice me which one is a daily car ?? :dunno: 

I want a car like the 330, starts and go ,, No problems .. No Nothing ..  

Waiting for reviews :thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Why would you get a 630 instead of a 550?


----------



## bmw4114 (Dec 19, 2004)

Well .. 


550 will be produced in Oct .. 

But the 630 I can get it next month .. 

630 .. Nice shape .. 

550 .. Powerful engine .. 

:dunno: 

645 .. is a bit expensive ..


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Why would you get a 630 instead of a 550?


'cuz it's dead sexy.


----------



## PuppyDawg (May 31, 2005)

bmw4114 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm an owner of a 2001 330 Ci, and I'm looking for a NEW car ?????
> 
> ...


These are all very nice models bmw4114....just please make note that the 630ci's do NOT come with spare tires....and make sure the dealer you purchase them from have these tires in stock so that you don't have to wait while they order them...


----------



## bmw4114 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanx for the Advice PuppyDawg ... 

I'll make sure that they order it for me


----------

